# "Alles Kaputt" ...



## chicoartist (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a grab from an upcoming DVD release - available soon on my site:







Wade


----------



## R988 (Apr 25, 2006)

what the hell is that? looks like a modified fw200?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2006)

That has to be the ugliest nose of any aircraft.

The "Jimmy Durante" bomber?


----------



## alpino1977 (Apr 25, 2006)

It's a four-engine reconnaissance-bomber (anti-ship) JU-290-A7 derivated from Ju-90 civilian transport plane family

Here it's a full history of JU-90, Ju-290 and Ju-390

http://www.geocities.com/hjunkers/ju_ju90_a1.htm


----------



## chicoartist (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are the particulars of this particular machine:

Junkers 290 A-4(V7); werknummer 290110165. 

This machine later flown to the US and scrapped.

Wade


----------



## alpino1977 (Apr 25, 2006)

chicoartist said:


> Here are the particulars of this particular machine:
> 
> Junkers 290 A-4(V7); werknummer 290110165.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulDoll (Jun 3, 2006)

So it went very KAPUTT!!


----------

